# oil filters



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a cub cadet XT-1 with the KT 735 24 h.p. engine. it calls for a 52 050 02 oil filter. there's also a higher capacity filter with a letter s suffix. there are briggs & a couple others with the same part numbers. are there any differences between these filters besides capacity & paint color ( some kohler filters are yellow ). there's also a russo brand that is really inexpensive ( $2.50 ). in the old days we avoided fram filters because they had a lot less material inside that other brands. I wonder if this could be true of the russo filters. problem is the russo filters are are only available by the dozen.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

my john deere ridingmower called for the 17 dollar kohler filter, I cross ref the numbers and found it was a 241 purolator filter...3 bucks is much better than 17 bucks


----------

